# Silly Question Time



## JayD (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Folks,
In America do you have a species of fish called Flathead ?? I'm going fishing shortly and intend to target flathead..slang name here (Lizard) they are a beautiful table fish with sweet white meat which grow to resonable size and they are a real challenge to catch they have sharp platelets on the side of there gills just to cut your line away when you think you have them.Ofcourse anything else that takes the bait at the legal size will go home to feed all my little JD's.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 29, 2006)

We have Flatheads here, but I don't think it's the same thing!! Ours is a species of catfish, the US record is 125 pounds, they are notoroius fighters, like live fish, noncturnal mainly, have long barbeles on the sides of the mouth. Sound simialer?
Andy


----------



## JayD (Dec 29, 2006)

I googled around and found both pictures of what me and you are talking about. I saw the one you described, but it looks similier but not the same. I got a picture of our flathead, here it is:






The gent in photo is not me. Thats our dusky flathead.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks close to the same to me!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catfish


This might help,
Andy


----------



## JayD (Dec 29, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Looks close to the same to me!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catfish
> 
> ...



OK then, thanks for answering my question it seems as though you don't have the flathead in your waters (A very tasty treat your missing out on). I got my son to google more images and put them togethor for comparrison with your Flat Head Catfish and our Flat Head.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 29, 2006)

I think you are looking for a fresh water cod. In Canada we call them Burbot in the fresh water and Ling cod in the ocean. If we have them they probably have them in U.S. to. They are hard to catch and very tasty. Do a google image search if "burbot" lots of photos.
Bob


----------



## Sprig (Dec 29, 2006)

I think you're right Bob, but maybe closer to a rock cod rather than a ling as the latter get quite large (and man are they ever good eatin' !) and are uglier (if thats even possible). Fish em lots when they're in season, mysteriously have a lot of visitors come cookin' time  
Q- do the Aussie flatheads have a spine on their dorsal fins? Can't tell in the posted pics.


----------

